# Caliburn Pod Kit Promo - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (6/6/19)

Grab one the BEST pod systems on the market today for only R410 (normal price R535) when you add a bottle of Question MTL 30ml to your cart.

Use coupon code CALIBURN on checkout.

Caliburn Pod System: https://www.sirvape.co.za/pro…/new-uwell-caliburn-pod-system

Question MTL: https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/question-mark-mtl-30ml

Offer valid from the 6th to 7th June while stocks last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

